# my wheels Are 16inch but tires say r15



## momolicious (Nov 25, 2003)

i always thought the last number(R16/or etc was for the tire height that fit the wheel, but my wheels are 16in and my tires say r15? 
you can have a smaller tire on wheels?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: my wheels Are 16inch but tires say r15 (momolicious)*

No, you can't put a 15" tire on a 16" wheel. I suspect your wheels are really 15".


----------



## momolicious (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: my wheels Are 16inch but tires say r15 (dennisgli)*

i know i thought i was stupid but i measured it with a tape measure, and its 16, and my jetta has 16s andsays R15 on the tire, its the same deal wtf?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: my wheels Are 16inch but tires say r15 (momolicious)*

A 15" wheel is going to have an overall diameter that is greater than 15". Otherwise there wouldn't be anything to hold the tire on the rim!


----------



## gezuvor (Mar 13, 1999)

*Re: my wheels Are 16inch but tires say r15 (dennisgli)*

No way to safely get a 15" tire on a 16" wheel. Take the wheel off and look at the stamping on the back. It probably says 15"...


----------



## momolicious (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: my wheels Are 16inch but tires say r15 (gezuvor)*

why would it be different than what it measures?


----------



## momolicious (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: my wheels Are 16inch but tires say r15 (momolicious)*

it is a little over 16", i wish i had a digital camera so could show you guys


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: my wheels Are 16inch but tires say r15 (momolicious)*

You have to take the tire off to measure the wheel size. You have 15" wheels - trust us.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: my wheels Are 16inch but tires say r15 (momolicious)*

Here's a diagram for you.








The diameter is the left measurement and the width is the top measurement.


----------



## momolicious (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: my wheels Are 16inch but tires say r15 (dennisgli)*

it took me a while but i finally figured out where u measure from.


----------



## veedubinvr6 (May 10, 2004)

*Re: my wheels Are 16inch but tires say r15 (momolicious)*

its always an inch less, i have 16s but they measure over 17"


----------

